# Solar charger for Nikon Batteries.



## Monz (Jan 20, 2008)

Is there a solar charger for Nikon EN-EL9 Lithium Ion Batteries? I plan on using my camera on some extended back country trips.
Thanks Monz


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 20, 2008)

just get a universal solar panel that charges anythign with adapters


----------



## Monz (Jan 23, 2008)

I was really looking with as few parts as possible less parts = less weight. Any suggestions on specific chargers and adapters?


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 23, 2008)

Remember, solar panels don't provide much juice per square foot. Small and light might not get the job done. And overcast days eat into there efficiency. I would look for a roll-up type panel with about 200% the capacity you think you will need. You may need to choose your shots carefully to not expend your batteries too quickly. Also, finding an adapter for LI-Ion batteries might be difficult. They require special chargers to prevent the batteries from catching fire.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2008)

I would just buy a couple of spare batteries and take them with you.  Seems like a lot less hastle than a solar charger...and it's a lot less space & weight.

You can get them HERE for $20


----------

